# Tivo Stream Slow, How do I speed up?



## T1vous3r (May 5, 2010)

I know this general question has been asked but there always seems to be on detail that doesn't match my situation. I have the TiVo Roamio with Tivo stream standalone. I use apple Tivo app on iPad and iPhone. I have comcast with 50mb/s download speed. My iPad averages a speed of 42mb/s. A 1 hour tv show downloading medium size takes about 20mins. Yet I can download Avatar in HD (5.5GB) in the same time (20mins) or less. The Tivo stream is just ridiculously slow is there anyway to speed up? With my connection I should easily be able to download a 1 hour show (medium quality) in 5 mins. Also note I'm downloading on my home network not out of network. How do I make my Tivo stream match my internet speed?

Added: If it matters I get ~10mb/s upload speed. And the show I'm downloading to my iPad are recorded on HD channels however I select medium quality instead of best.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

It is not just downloading, it is encoding and then downloading.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Maybe try using a 5 GHz network? I did find this interesting webpage. https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5929438?searchText=iPad can't get max
That shows that the iPad on the 2.4 GHz network is slower than using the iPad on the 5 GHz network. Maybe there might be a performance difference with the faster wireless connection?


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

T1vous3r said:


> I know this general question has been asked but there always seems to be on detail that doesn't match my situation. I have the TiVo Roamio with Tivo stream standalone. I use apple Tivo app on iPad and iPhone. I have comcast with 50mb/s download speed. My iPad averages a speed of 42mb/s. A 1 hour tv show downloading medium size takes about 20mins. Yet I can download Avatar in HD (5.5GB) in the same time (20mins) or less. The Tivo stream is just ridiculously slow is there anyway to speed up? With my connection I should easily be able to download a 1 hour show (medium quality) in 5 mins. Also note I'm downloading on my home network not out of network. How do I make my Tivo stream match my internet speed?
> 
> Added: If it matters I get ~10mb/s upload speed. And the show I'm downloading to my iPad are recorded on HD channels however I select medium quality instead of best.


Those speeds are normal based on what I get with the stream. Internet speed shouldn't really be relevant as all file transfer is being transferred within the network.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Stream isn't just transferring the files, it's encoding it on the fly from MPEG-2 to H.264. Depending on the quality this can take a significant amount of time. Even on a relatively high end PC it's not uncommon for a conversion like this to take about real time, meaning a 1 hour show takes about an hour to transcode. The Stream has a special chip that can actually transcode 4 shows simultaneously, but it's still going to take some time.


----------

